# What Are You Currently Keeping?



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

New members keep flowing in and old members continue to buy and add to their collection...what do you have? Post pics if possible.


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

i just added two more rbp to my tank and i now have 5
i have a 55g tank with a marineland powerhead(adding canister soon)


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

You need clearance for that information. Lol


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

6 Red Belly Piranha (1x4",2x5",2x6",1x8")
1 Black Rhom (5")


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

1 blue diamond @4.2" in a 110 gallon


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Good thread idea Serrapygo

55g- 1 Mac 3 inches


















55g- 7 exos...soon to be BME or blue/black D rhom










72gl bow- 4 reds 5inches...soon to have exos too


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

old pics but these are the piranhas I own.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> Good thread idea Serrapygo


Thanks, bud!

I love looking at pics and kind of taking a members' inventory. I see less and less of brandtii, geryi, serrulatus, enlongatus, "ternetzi" piraya, etc.. fish I used to often see in the hobby. Even posts and pics of caribe are becoming rare here.








sylar!


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

SERRAPYGO said:


> > Good thread idea Serrapygo
> 
> 
> Thanks, bud!
> ...


well dont worry about that for long...here in while ill have all my favorites...a new elong, rhom, and geryi...slowly of course


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

lol Kanito, just saw that warning lable on your canopy lol.


----------



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

I just have 1 55g with my 4 RBP's


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

6 Pygocentrus Nattereri 









1 Serrasalmus Sanchezi 3.5"









JUST FOR YOU SERRAPYGO

1 Serrasalmus Serrulatus. 2.5"


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

7 rbp's in a 170g and a fahaka puffer in a lay down 90g, a snail farm and a marble cray fish farm for feeders.

Still want a super red arrow


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

72G Bowfront with a Geryi
125G with a 15" Rhom

downsized lately and sold my Brandtii and smaller Rhom


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

90gal 8" s.marginatus








75gal 7.5" s.elongatus








40gal 4" s.rhombeus


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

10g - 1" Serrasalmus, no idea what it is yet, hopefully rhombeus.










40B-Female convict and piranha-less









180g-has bunch tetras and piranha-less


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Cable guy how is the Elong liking the 75g?

Sorry for off topic.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Cable guy how is the Elong liking the 75g?
> 
> Sorry for off topic.


He's loving it...uses all 75g patrolling around.
He stayed in the same corner the first 2-3 days, but now he's more active. 
Finger chaser and hand fed, a great fish.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Heres My Tank 75 Gal. All of These pic's are about Month old.









4 RBP'S 


















Some other tank mates, there all listed in Sig.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

29 gall - 4" RBP
55gall - cichlids for now ,

jp80911 -----where did u get juvie of serra? i am looking for one and cant find any


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

1 4" Ruby Red Spilo 50 gallon tank, and 4 3" Caribe 75 gallon tank


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

wizardslovak said:


> jp80911 -----where did u get juvie of serra? i am looking for one and cant find any


I got it from AS, they still have 1-2 left I think after I picked up mine but that's a week ago so I have no idea if they still have any left.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

2-RBP (1M. 1F)- Female shown.









Elongatus:









Nonpictured sanchezi


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

3 reds...
I wish caribe season would get here.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

jp80911 said:


> jp80911 -----where did u get juvie of serra? i am looking for one and cant find any


I got it from AS, they still have 1-2 left I think after I picked up mine but that's a week ago so I have no idea if they still have any left.
[/quote]

thank you
ill check it out this weekend


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

Sylar_92 said:


> lol Kanito, just saw that warning lable on your canopy lol.


haha i had to get it i have nephews that come over and try to open the doors and bang on the glass


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

kanito107 said:


> lol Kanito, just saw that warning lable on your canopy lol.


haha i had to get it i have nephews that come over and try to open the doors and bang on the glass








[/quote]

lol same here, my nephew always asks if he can put his finger in my rhoms tank to see if he will bite off his finger like in the new Piranha 3D movie.Trying to teach him that piranhas are more beautiful and interesting to watch than agressive like media makes them look.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

7-8" S. rhombeus
6" S. compressus
5" S. maculatus


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> 7-8" S. rhombeus
> 6" S. compressus
> 5" S. maculatus
> 
> ...


Great photos man!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Sorry for the daylight photo


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

^^^^Thats a great looking rhom and pic


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

feefa why dont you tell us what P's you have LOL


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

^^ZING!

That was cruel!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

None! But even when I had the tank I didnt have any.

If I go big again I'll prob get another arow, but if I only get a 120-125gal then I'll def do p's again.

I kept my 2 2217's so that will give me 5 times turnover and even more if I can only get a 75gal so I'm still set with filters.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Great pics!










Lifer374, that rhom is picture perfect!



> JUST FOR YOU SERRAPYGO
> 
> 1 Serrasalmus Serrulatus. 2.5"


At 2.5" are you sure it's a serrulatus?

This is my nutty ass 9-10" diamond rhom. I got out of the piranha keeping hobby for awhile because I was pretty much burned out on these fish. I've pretty much kept them all at one point. A year ago I got the itch just to own one big lazy rhombeus that would sit basically dormant in my tank and look pretty. Well, I got the opposite! This rhom is so f*cking insane I absolutely will not put my hands in his tank! Even my former 20" Dovii wasn't this aggressive!


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

this sucks i just can't seem to get how to post pics not good on the cumputer crap


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes I am sure. He is probly about 3" now. Growing about 1/2" a month


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

SERRAPYGO said:


> This is my nutty ass 9-10" diamond rhom. I got out of the piranha keeping hobby for awhile because I was pretty much burned out on these fish. I've pretty much kept them all at one point. A year ago I got the itch just to own one big lazy rhombeus that would sit basically dormant in my tank and look pretty. Well, I got the opposite! This rhom is so f*cking insane I absolutely will not put my hands in his tank! Even my former 20" Dovii wasn't this aggressive!


chance of some videos?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

jp80911 said:


> this sucks i just can't seem to get how to post pics not good on the cumputer crap


I'll hit you up on PM and talk you through it tomorrow.







Right now...i'm off to bed.


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

Three baby serras. Two in seperate 20 gal tanks and one in a 29 gal.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Here's my 4" blue diamond


----------



## bomber (Jan 18, 2010)

Blue diamond rhom *Lucifer* and a *Piraya* just picked up named Huey.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

10 reds in a 125 and 4 golds in a 180 and of coarse 100s of little baby reds in a 40.


----------



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

banshee42096 said:


> 10 reds in a 125 and 4 golds in a 180 and of coarse 100s of little baby reds in a 40.


Awesome,


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

5 reds and 3 Terns in a 125gal. 5-6" Manny in a 75gal.

A shot of the largest tern around 11-12"


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I am on hold with this hobby so I havent done much since I lost my rhom. Right now I have

90 gallon tank with one 11" maculatus
30 gallon tank with one 4" spilo
180 gallon tank with two 6" maculatus
180 gallon tank with one 9" rhom
75 gallon tank with one 7" piaya.

Not exactly sure what I want to do next.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Five adult natts
about 50 juvie natts
One 6" rhom

All I want now is a solo mac


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I am on hold with this hobby so I havent done much since I lost my rhom. Right now I have
> 
> 90 gallon tank with one 11" maculatus
> 30 gallon tank with one 4" spilo
> ...


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

right now i have:

1)5 S. geryi about 8"-10" 125g
2)3 P. Cariba about 8"-9" 75g

Pics are a few weeks old and their fins are already going much better on geryi.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I am on hold with this hobby so I havent done much since I lost my rhom. Right now I have
> 
> 90 gallon tank with one 11" maculatus
> 30 gallon tank with one 4" spilo
> ...


Jeff, you still have that big rhom on ice? That fish must get mounted! I keep forgetting to call Ryan...remind me.

BTW, send me that 11' mac before you kill it!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

SERRAPYGO said:


> BTW, send me that 11' mac before you kill it!


Ohhhh ouch. lol


----------



## JayAllure (Dec 19, 2010)

75 gallon 
Aquaclear 110 & Marineland Bio 350 Fliters
Maxi Jet Powerhead Pump
4 Inch Ruby Red Spilo
(more pics coming soon, once I plant it out)


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Purple Sanchezi & Four Reds


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

3 reds 6 ,7 and 8, inches (best guesstimate) and 1 6 inch Mac


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

nice reds man, what do you feed?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Jeff, you still have that big rhom on ice? That fish must get mounted! I keep forgetting to call Ryan...remind me.


Yeah...I do...and it is taking up an assload of room. Let me know when you talk to Ryan...I still have the original Venezuelan rhom in my freezer as well....that one would look badass mounted.



> BTW, send me that 11' mac before you kill it!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I know piranha thread

But

Jeff?
Wheres the Big dovii? dont tell me you got rid of it man........









Oh and to contribute to said thread
I do not keep piranha anymore-But had quite the collection acouple years ago........I keep a huge Pacu if that counts...lol


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

> nice reds man, what do you feed?


You sure your ready for this? GoldFish , Guppys , Convicts, Pellets , talapia and shrimp.


----------

